# Ноты М.Скорик "Мелодия" для баяна.



## Basos (3 Мар 2010)

Помогите пожалуйста, найти ноты М.Скорик "Мелодия" для баяна!

Очень-очень нужно...

Заранее благодарен!


----------



## grigoriys (5 Мар 2010)

Попадался вариант для трио : скрипка+виолончель+баян.


----------



## beckford (5 Мар 2010)

вышлите пожалуйста этот вариант для трио


----------



## Basos (5 Мар 2010)

Мне нада соло для баяна...


----------



## grigoriys (8 Мар 2010)

beckford писал:


> вышлите пожалуйста этот вариант для трио


 на днях отсканирую
Basos писал:


> Мне нада соло для баяна...


ну если нада, то придется взять клавир оригинала для скрипки с фо-но и сыграть все что там написано. Получится "соло для баяна"


----------



## grigoriys (11 Мар 2010)

Тот самый вариант для трио (скрипка, виолончель, баян) : http://www.sendspace.com/file/td30rg


----------



## zonta01 (29 Янв 2012)

обновите ссылку пожалуйста там пишит что фаил ненайден


----------



## paul123456789 (5 Фев 2017)

Скорик "Мелодия" для трио (скрипка, виолончель, баян):


----------

